# Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 1: Kalmare schleppen



## Anglerboard Redaktion (22. März 2018)

*
*Text und Fotos: scorp10n77*
*
*[FONT=&quot]Sommer, Sonne, Tintenfische! Unser Anglerboard-Mitglied scorp10n77 hat einen interessanten Artikel über die Angelei vom Boot auf Kraken, Kalmare & Co verfasst. Hier lest Ihr den ersten Teil.
[/FONT]* 
  Tintenfische sind eine beliebte Delikatesse im gesamten Mittelmeerraum und jeder kennt sie wohl in Form von _Calamares a la romana_ (panierte Tintenfischringe). Hierbei handelt es sich um gewöhnliche Kalmare (_Loligo vulgaris_). Außerdem sind die gemeine Sepia (_Sepia officinalis_) und der Kraken (_Octopus vulgaris_) wichtiger Bestandteil der mediterranen Diät. 

  In diesem zweiteiligen Artikel will ich auf die Methoden vom Boot eingehen und nur kurz auf die Angelei von Land verweisen, bei der sich diese Tiere ebenfalls gut fangen lassen. Die Bootsmethode ist auch leicht vom Kajak anzuwenden. 

  Im Wesentlichen will ich mich mit zwei Methoden beschäftigen: Im *ersten Teil* gehe ich auf das Schleppangeln mit Ködern speziell für Tintenfische ein. Dabei fange ich ausschließlich Kalmare. Im *zweiten Teil*, der etwas später hier auf dem Anglerboard veröffentlicht wird, beschreibe ich die Angelei vom driftenden Boot. Dabei lassen sich alle oben genannten Arten überlisten. 

*Angeln auf Tintenfische – die Topzeit*

  Die Tintenfischsaison ist im Winterhalbjahr. Deshalb kommen auch viele Urlauber eher selten auf die Idee das zu versuchen. In meinem Revier lassen sich Tintenfische von September bis Mai fangen. Am besten gelingt dies jedoch im wirklichen Winter von November bis März. Ausnahmen bestätigen hierbei die Regel. Beim Angeln mit Licht sind Massenfänge auch im September möglich. Diese Methode ist jedoch in vielen Regionen entweder ganz verboten oder nur mit Besitz bestimmter Lizenzen erlaubt. Ich will darauf hier nicht weiter eingehen. 
  Tintenfische sind _vorwiegend_ nachtaktiv. Im Winterhalbjahr lassen sie sich oft über den gesamten Tag verteilt fangen. Am besten sind aber die Dämmerungszeiten morgens wie abends. Das Trolling funktioniert meist nur maximal eine Stunde in diesen Dämmerungszeiten. Das kann direkt nach Sonnenuntergang sein, oder erst wenn es richtig stockfinster ist. 

*Schleppen auf Kalmare*






  Das Schleppangeln auf Kalmare ist eine zu bestimmten Zeiten sehr lohnenswerte Methode, um in kurzer Zeit gute Fänge zu erzielen. Es ist recht simpel und wir können nicht viel falsch machen. Es sei allerdings auch gesagt, dass dabei zwar Sternstunden möglich sind, wir jedoch auch komplett erfolglos bleiben können. Ich kombiniere diese Methode mit dem Driftangeln. Für das Schleppen auf Kalmare müssen wir früh aufstehen. Abends lohnt es sich ab dem Sonnenuntergang. Erwischen wir die richtige Zeit und den richtigen Ort können wir in einer halben Stunde zweistellig fangen. 

*Material und Montage*

  Diese Methode lässt sich mit einfachsten Mitteln erfolgreich praktizieren. Dabei reicht ein Schleppköder und eine Handleine aus monofiler Schnur. Ich finde es mit Rute und Rolle aber schöner. Es ermöglicht uns auch das Fischen mit mehreren Ködern, wobei Mehrfachbisse durchaus vorkommen. Wir müssen uns nicht extra für diese Angelei neues Gerät anschaffen, außer den Ködern. Ich verwende immer drei Ruten. Dabei nehme ich meine beiden Jigcasting Ruten (Sakura Mitsio Stick 25lbs) und eine leichtere Spinnrute. Es bedarf keiner speziellen Rollen – einfach die Spinnkomo hernehmen. Als Köder gibt es spezielle Wobbler, die anstatt der Drillinge hinten einen doppelten Hakenkranz ohne Widerhaken haben. 






  Gute Modelle gibt es von vielen Firmen. Ich fische meist den Rapala Squid Lure. Diesen Köder gibt es in vielen unterschiedlichen, teils leuchtenden Farben. Andere gute Köder gibt es z.B. von Maria, Yo-zuri, DTD, Yokozuna. Zum Setup der Montagen benutze ich zwei Varianten, die ich gleichzeitig schleppe. Diese sind auf dem folgenden Bild erklärt. 






Vor dem Köder habe ich in jedem Fall ein Fluorocarbonvorfach. Ich hänge den Köder entweder einfach in einen Karabiner oder einen Dreierwirbel ein. An diesem Dreierwirbel befestige ich dann zusätzlich noch ein Blei mit fluoreszierender Farbe. Der Köder folgt nach weiteren zwei Metern Fluorocarbon. Diese Variante lässt den Köder ein wenig tiefer laufen. Zumeist kamen Bisse auf diese tiefer laufenden Modelle. Bleie und Köder lassen sich entweder mit normalen Lampen aufladen oder mit einer UV-Taschenlampe_. 

_ *Stellenauswahl*

  Die Stellenauswahl ist natürlich von Revier zu Revier sehr unterschiedlich. Es gehört immer auch eine ganze Portion Ausprobieren dazu, aber es gibt einige markante Sachen. Woran wir uns immer orientieren können sind einheimische Fischer, die mit ihren Tuckerbötchen und Handleinen den Kopffüßern nachstellen. Allerdings sind das nicht immer die besten Plätze, denn die Fischer fahren keine weiten Strecken und probieren ja auch immer aus. Ansonsten gibt es noch Häfen und Hafenmolen, Aquakulturen und Flussmündungen als potentielle Hotspots. Kalmare können wir aber auch fangen, ohne etwas dergleichen zu haben. Hafenanlagen mit professionellen Fischern locken große Kalmare an, dort fängt man meiner Erfahrung nach mitunter wirklich schöne Exemplare. Vor Flussmündungen gibt es prinzipiell oft Nahrung und dementsprechend auch Kalmare, selbes gilt für die anderen Spots. Eine einfache Felsküste ist jedoch genauso vielversprechend, die Gefahr von Hängern und Köderverlust ist nur deutlich höher, vor allem wenn man keine Revierkenntnis besitzt. Im Dunkeln ist dies auch dann nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. 

*Und los geht’s!*

  Viel Vorrede, nun kanns endlich losgehen. Ab jetzt wird’s ganz einfach. Ist alles aufgebaut, wie oben beschrieben, können wir an einer geeigneten Stelle zur Dämmerungszeit beginnen. Wie ich bereits sagte, fische ich mit drei Ruten. Zwei bekommen ein Blei. Der dritte Köder läuft ohne Gewicht. Ich fische nie zwei gleiche Farben. Funktioniert eine Farbe nicht, probiere ich durch. Kalmare jagen zu den erwähnten, kurzen Zeiten sehr aktiv. Der Köder muss dabei nicht grundnah sein. Es ist überhaupt kein Problem mit nur zwei Meter tief laufenden Ködern in zehn Meter Wassertiefe zu fischen. Das wird funktionieren. 
  Wir lassen die Köder nun zu Wasser, während wir in Fahrt sind. Die Geschwindigkeit beträgt 2,5 bis 3 kn. Das ist bei meinem Boot einfach im Standgas. Die Köder werden ca. 30 Meter hinter dem Boot laufen gelassen. Durch leichten Versatz, unterschiedliche Bleie etc. verhindert man recht effektiv, dass sie sich in die Quere kommen und verknoten. Die Bremse wird nun gelöst. Gerade soweit, dass keine Schnur abläuft, wenn die Rute im Rutenhalter steht. Nun fahren wir unsere Stellen entlang. 







  Ein Biss ist durch das Ablaufen der Schnur recht leicht zu erkennen. Nun wird NICHT angeschlagen! Die Bremse wird etwas geschlossen und ohne anzuhalten der Kalmar langsam eingekurbelt. Da diese immer sehr gut gehakt sind, benötigen wir hier keinen Kescher und können den Kalmar einfach reinheben. Meist hängt er nun mit seinen Fangarmen am Köder. 







  Ist an einer Stelle viel Aktivität (Bisse, gute Echolotanzeigen), sollten wir diese Ecke intensiver befischen. Abends ist die Topzeit tendenziell leichter zu treffen, in der die Kalmare beißen. Betreibe ich diese Angelei morgens, so höre ich oft mit dem Sonnenaufgang auf. Wenn die Kalmare aber auch bei Sonne weiter fressen, können wir wunderbar aufs Driften umsteigen. Dies ist nämlich nicht so an diese Beißzeit gebunden und eine sehr spaßige Methode. Das Trolling ist jedoch ebenfalls immer einen Versuch wert, da man selektiv Kalmare erwischen kann. Mitunter fange ich in einer halben Stunde zehn Stück und habe dabei auch tendenziell noch größere Exemplare im Boot. 

  Ich hoffe, ich konnte Euch einen Einblick in diese spannende Methode geben! *Demnächst erscheint hier auf dem Anglerboard der zweite Teil des Artikels, in dem es ums Driftangeln geht.* Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr wieder vorbeischaut. 

*Euer Dario (scorp10n77)

Den zweiten Teil der Serie findet Ihr hier: 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4811531#post4811531
*


----------



## glavoc (22. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 1: Kalmare schleppen*

Super, dass die Veröffentlichung jetzt so zeitig geklappt hat. Dankeschön!
& lg


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 1: Kalmare schleppen*

Ich habe diese immer vom Ufer aus geangelt, dass Schleppen möglich ist, ist mir jetzt neu gewesen.#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 1: Kalmare schleppen*



glavoc schrieb:


> Super, dass die Veröffentlichung jetzt so zeitig geklappt hat. Dankeschön!
> & lg



Danke für dein Engagement Grundel


----------



## hans albers (22. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 1: Kalmare schleppen*

yap..

schöner bericht... danke..


----------



## afbaumgartner (22. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 1: Kalmare schleppen*

Bravo Dario! Na endlich wurde es veröffentlicht! Auf Teil 2 bin ich schon ganz gespannt!


----------



## t-dieter26 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 1: Kalmare schleppen*

Prima Anleitung #6
Wobei das Schleppen wohl nicht sooo bekannt und verbreitet ist.
Bin mal gespannt ob ich diesen April noch ein paar Tintenspritzer überlisten kann .Die ersten Versuche letztes Jahr waren richtig mittelmäßig.
Mit der tollen Anleitung kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen


----------



## Mett (27. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 1: Kalmare schleppen*

Super Anleitung, bin zwar kein Bootsangler aber einige Sachen kann man sicher auch auf das Uferangeln umlegen.

#r


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 1: Kalmare schleppen*

Das Schleppen hab ich grad dieses Jahr einem spanischen Freund beigebracht und der war damit mal richtig erfolgreich. Also es machen schon einige, es ist auch total simpel, aber vielen ist eben nicht bewusst, dass es geht. Kalmare werden gerne unterschätzt, was ihren Speed betrifft. 

Dieter, wirste schon hinkriegen! Wobei momentan ist nur Wind Wind Wind Wind und Stress mit den Katalanen. 

@mett Eging vom Ufer funktioniert etwas anders, kann man zwar auch so vom Boot betreiben, aber wenn du es mal googlest findest du reichlich Videos. 

A propos Video, hier nochmal mein Erklärbär-Video zum Tintenfischangeln. Das macht es denke ich in manchen Aspekten nochmal anschaulicher und ein paar schöne Fänge gibt es auch zu sehen : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnB03sAifcE&t=1s


----------



## Promachos (27. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 1: Kalmare schleppen*

Ganz toll, Scorp! Herzlichen Dank für den hilfreichen Input und deine Freude daran, dein über lange Zeit erarbeitetes Wissen zu teilen.

Gruß Promachos


----------

